# looking for work in FL



## Lawn Masters (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm here in FL, looking for a job as a saw tech/mechanic. 

I have 4 years experience fixing and maintaining chainsaws, new and old.

Also, I have no problem doing paperwork like what I'd imagine is associated with such a position. 


if you wish I'll email my resume and references to you or your company. 


I dont have a HS diploma, but the school has an option called option 2, which allows people like me, who dont like being in class to work instead of going to class, and still graduate. 
If you're willing to work around the lack of a diploma, I'm your man for almost ANY make/model of chainsaw. 


if you're interested, email me @ [email protected] .


----------



## a_lopa (Oct 23, 2004)

Rocky has a position for you as a saw tech/groundsman  sorry rock couldnt help it:angel:


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsaw-addict _
> *
> 
> The only thing I am not able to do is replacing crankshaft bearings.
> ...



Why not


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 12, 2005)

I'm still available, and in need of work. full time, or part time.


----------



## Chris J. (May 12, 2005)

*Hang in there, OSA.*

One of these days your determination is going to pay off.

At the risk of taking a cyber beating, I'll ask this question: How many of you know of a young man so dedicated to learning to work on chainsaws? And that knowledge could also apply to blowers, string trimmers, hedge trimmers, etc.

More burning bridges to follow.........


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 13, 2005)

Chris, 
Thanks for the words of encouragment. I'm not one ot give up easily, unless surrounded by idiots or druggies. been there, done that, dont wanna do it again. But I just dont give up.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 14, 2005)

Where you at?? There is a place in Tavernier (Middle Keys) called Tavernier Lawn that would probably hire you in a minute. He really is the only gig in the Keys worth trusting any equipment to.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 14, 2005)

Got a CDL? I will hire you in a heart beat.


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 14, 2005)

I'm 17, I cant get a CDL yet legally. besides, I get lost without a map.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 14, 2005)

Map quest my man map quest.


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 14, 2005)

I use that site frequently. its a MASSIVE lifesaver when I start getting confused.


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 14, 2005)

Map Quest is an awesome internet tool.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 14, 2005)

For routing i like DeLorme's Street Atlas CD-ROM


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 14, 2005)

Now, back to the actual subject, does anyone want a good mechanic? I'll also be willing to work on chippers, trucks, and other vehicles too. engine work is in my blood. If you'd like to talk to me about my skills, you can PM me for my cell number.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 14, 2005)

Keep it on tract,young man...for real, where are you in the state Fl ?


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 14, 2005)

I'm in Hudson, which is in Pasco county.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 14, 2005)

Pasco is not a county I know? Give me another clew.


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 14, 2005)

http://www.pascocountyfl.net/


----------



## vharrison2 (May 15, 2005)

Trees Florida is going to be up your way in June


----------



## Chris J. (May 15, 2005)

*Osa:*

Follow-up with Vharrison. Sounds like he just might be able to help you get the start that you're looking for. My sincere best wishes to both of you.


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, I"m going to look into the lead Vharrison posted, which brings me to a question, Do they have a phone number or website where I can contact them?


----------



## vharrison2 (May 16, 2005)

Tavernier Lawn: 305-852-4215 The owners name is Rod.


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 16, 2005)

How about Trees Florida? Thanks for Tavernier Lawn though.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 16, 2005)

Tree Florida is the convention for ISA Florida chapter. You might meet some good people there. Google International Society of Arboriculture and they will have a link to the Florida Chapter.


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 16, 2005)

Ok, thanks.


----------

